
The future of food: what we’ll eat in 2028 - devy
https://www.sciencefocus.com/future-technology/the-future-of-food-what-well-eat-in-2028/
======
anoncoward111
>Food will be engineered to be more nutritious

Cereal is this way already

>Food will be guilt free

Doubtful. The human body is able to scarf down thousands of calories of food
if the emotional state of the mind is operating improperly.

